# 220 Volt 20 Amp TR single receptacle



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

tam said:


> okay before you guys bash me, this was my last resort I have searched on every google link, and *my supply house is out of stock and is getting them in 1-2 weeks.* I want/ need to get it quicker then that.
> 
> so can anyone give me a place or site i can purchase 220v 20a TR single (A/C) receptacle? i am located in NYC if that helps. thanks.


 
240 volt circuits aren't required to be tamper resistant. Not even sure a 240 volt TR receptacle exists.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

drspec said:


> 240 volt circuits aren't required to be tamper resistant. Not even sure a 240 volt TR receptacle exists.


are you sure? i had an inspection this morning, we overlooked the ac outlets, but the inspector took the plug out and looked at the outlet and said it needs to be TR. However there are 4 ac units; 2 are 110v and the other are 220v, and he looked at the 110v one... 

my supply house said they'd have it in about a week or two...


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

I doubt your SH will be getting any 240v TR receptacles. Only 120 v receptacles are required to be TR, so I doubt that a device that is not required would even be manufactured.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

are you saying this because the article does not specifically say anything about 220v?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tam said:


> are you sure? i had an inspection this morning, we overlooked the ac outlets, but the inspector took the plug out and looked at the outlet and said it needs to be TR. However there are 4 ac units; 2 are 110v and the other are 220v, and he looked at the 110v one...
> 
> my supply house said they'd have it in about a week or two...


Ask the inspector for a Code reference requiring 240v receps to be TR. :whistling2:


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Ask the inspector for a Code reference requiring 240v receps to be TR. :whistling2:


my boss, my father, would go nuts if i did that haha. but yeah i would definitely want to. 

any who i just read this: 
Exception: Receptacles in the following locations aren’t required to be tamper-resistant:

Exception: Receptacles in the following locations aren’t required to be tamper-resistant:

1. Receptacles located more than 5½ ft above the floor.
2. Receptacles that are part of a luminaire or appliance.
*3. A receptacle located within dedicated space for an appliance that in normal use isn’t easily moved from one place to another.
*4. Nongrounding receptacles used for replacements as permitted in 406.4(D)(2)(a)

from this site http://ecmweb.com/qampa/stumped-code-conductors-tamper-resistant-receptacles-raceways

and since the A/C units are the ones that are set in to the brick (sorry lacking the term right now) and is enclosed in a wood cabinet vent, then i dont need TR receptacles at all then... right?


----------



## drspec (Sep 29, 2012)

tam said:


> my boss, my father, would go nuts if i did that haha. but yeah i would definitely want to.
> 
> any who i just read this:
> Exception: Receptacles in the following locations aren’t required to be tamper-resistant:
> ...


 
They don't need TR receptacles because they are 240v circuits plain and simple. Only 120v receptacles are required to be TR.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

tam said:


> are you saying this because the article does not specifically say anything about 220v?


Yes.

Ask the EI for a code reference....and you might want to become acutely familiar with:
- 406.12 [2011] or
- 406.11 [2008]
..depending on your code cycle....as well as any local amendments.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

drspec said:


> They don't need TR receptacles because they are 240v circuits plain and simple. Only 120v receptacles are required to be TR.


i understand that. but i have 110v ac receptacles (these receptacles are dedicated for the ac units) that he specifically looked at and told us to change. however those ac units are enclosed in a wood venting enclosure. since the unit, which is where the outlet is, is not easily accesible or moved then why does it need to be tr in the first place.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

tam said:


> i understand that. but i have 110v ac receptacles that he specifically looked at and told us to change. however those ac units are enclosed in a wood venting enclosure. since the unit, which is where the outlet is, is not easily accesible or moved then why does it need to be tr in the first place.


Here is the commentary from the 2011 NECH.
While not enforceable, it may shed some light on what the actual intent of 406.12 is.










EDIT:
Your receptacles are not in the dedicated space for the appliance.
Are they above 5 1/2' ?


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> Here is the commentary from the 2011 NECH.
> While not enforceable, it may shed some light on what the actual intent of 406.12 is.
> 
> 
> ...


im just curious if "and the like" includes those A/C units. any who i will change what i can, and know that 220 circuits do not require TR because of the wording. thanks for your help guys.

i know this went off track a bit. but i appreciate it.

edit
no, they are below the height requirement. but how is the a/c unit not in a dedicated space? its installed into the brick, and if covered by a snap on snap off wood enclosure. (not being snarky)


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

tam said:


> im just curious if "and the like" includes those A/C units. any who i will change what i can, and know that 220 circuits do not require TR because of the wording. thanks for your help guys.
> 
> i know this went off track a bit. but i appreciate it.
> 
> ...


The reason it is not in the dedicated space is because the space you created is artificial.
A surround does not make it dedicated space.
The examples cited in the commentary indicate the device is BEHIND the appliance, not NEXT to the appliance.
Without having seen the installation, whats to prevent the surround from being removed?
In the examples cited, it's pretty obvious the device will remain in the dedicated space behind the appliance/s.


----------



## tam (Oct 21, 2008)

Celtic said:


> The reason it is not in the dedicated space is because the space you created is artificial.
> A surround does not make it dedicated space.
> The examples cited in the commentary indicate the device is BEHIND the appliance, not NEXT to the appliance.
> Without having seen the installation, whats to prevent the surround from being removed?
> In the examples cited, it's pretty obvious the device will remain in the dedicated space behind the appliance/s.


alright alright thanks... for the false hope haha. but atleast i dont have to worry my head off on the 220.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

tam said:


> i understand that. but i have 110v ac receptacles (these receptacles are dedicated for the ac units) that he specifically looked at and told us to change. however those ac units are enclosed in a wood venting enclosure. since the unit, which is where the outlet is, is not easily accesible or moved then why does it need to be tr in the first place.


Yes, 120v receps need to be TR. But 240v DO NOT.


----------

